# Could it be... ...an M3T?



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

I was searching for the answer to a question I had about the current M3 and found this link- http://auto.consumerguide.com/auto/new/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/20770.htm

While mostly the same stuff we've read in countless places, one paragraph caught my eye...

"A new-generation 3, codenamed "E90", is on track for around 2006, but the current "E46" platform should sire a few more offshoots before then. The most definite is the X3, a kind of junior X5 sport-utility with a similar all-wheel-drive system, but derived from the normal 3-Series wagon and built in Germany, not the U.S. Look for it as a 2003 entry. Just released for Europe is a stripped-down M3 coupe called M3 CSL, with some 380 horsepower, a stiff price, and limited availability. It's aimed at occasional weekend track racers. An M3 wagon with the regular M3 coupe powertrain is also being mooted, but, like the CSL, can't be confirmed yet for U.S. sale."

*AN M3 WAGON!!!!*

Confirm this puppy and I might have to get in line. Oh, and also start regularly saying, "I told you so..."


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Might have to re-think the Cooper *S* for the wife...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Don't even make me start thinking about what I'm gonna have to do to get me one of those...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Don't even make me start thinking about what I'm gonna have to do to get me one of those...
> *


I still prefer THIS pic.










And I'd even be tempted to get it in RED.

EDIT- And Kaz, unfortunately the pics of it in silver are now in a sense outdated as it would likely get the headlights from the 2002+ sedans/wagons.


----------



## bmw325xi (Jan 11, 2002)

Why do you guys like wagons? no flame intended, just curious.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Problem with the red car is that the lines are all WRONG. Both are photoshop jobs but the red one really bothers me. Front door is a cut-down coupe one with no windowframes, no extra quarterwindow in the rear door, wrong rear door cutline, , wrong rear side window (modded coupe one? look at the pop-out attachment), coupe trunklid with a fake non-opening hatch pasted in.

The only problem I see on the white one is the bumper reflectors and possibly that it has Brilliantline window trim instead of Shadowline, but then I'm being nitpicky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

bmw325xi said:


> *Why do you guys like wagons? no flame intended, just curious. *


Hell yeah. They're cool even if you don't need the space. But if you do, they are infinitely cooler than lemming-mobiles (aka SUVs).

But I have always loved the idea of a very very fast wagon. It just kind of runs counter to what people expect. Wagons like the S4 Avant or 9-5 Aero wagon hold a strong appeal to me, regardless of their other traits.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Problem with the red car is that the lines are all WRONG. Both are photoshop jobs but the red one really bothers me. Front door is a cut-down coupe one with no windowframes, no extra quarterwindow in the rear door, wrong rear door cutline, , wrong rear side window (modded coupe one? look at the pop-out attachment), coupe trunklid with a fake non-opening hatch pasted in.
> 
> The only problem I see on the white one is the bumper reflectors and possibly that it has Brilliantline window trim instead of Shadowline, but then I'm being nitpicky.  *


Good technical points. I'll be honest and admit I hadn't noticed those items. I was more struck by the overall look of the red wagon posed like that.

Now if we can take the white/silver one and graft on the 2002+ headlights...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Now if we can take the white/silver one and graft on the 2002+ headlights... *


Oh crap, I forgot about the crappy lights...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Oh crap, I forgot about the crappy lights... *


I guess you missed my edit above.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

No, I forgot that IF it happens (and I still think it won't), it would get the 02+ lights, which I REALLY dislike (hence 'crappy').


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Even if it were made, I would seriously doubt that it would make it to the US. The E34 M5 wagon never did, and that would have more appeal, I would think :dunno: 

You could aways get a gray market model though


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

TD--- no rants on the X3 mini-"minivan"?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Even if it were made, I would seriously doubt that it would make it to the US. The E34 M5 wagon never did, and that would have more appeal, I would think :dunno:
> 
> You could aways get a gray market model though  *


Ah... but you're forgetting something...

The E36 M3/4 sold very well in the US. In the two years it was available, it outsold the M3/2 by a good margin. That implies taht there is clearly a market here for a practical sports car. Many people who cannot get the coupe and would prefer the sedan would likely still buy the wagon. And all the wagon loonies would snap them up.

And the SUV backlash is building. What better to haul the kids around in once SUVs become passe? Not that I'd want one to appeal to these people, but I do think these wagons will be fashionable very soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *TD--- no rants on the X3 mini-"minivan"?  *


It's just too dumb of an idea to even bother mentioning. The only dumber idea, IMO, is the X7.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Ah... but you're forgetting something...
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to the 4 door, I think a 4 door M3 would sell very well, but I'm not so sure about the wagon....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I wasn't referring to the 4 door, I think a 4 door M3 would sell very well, but I'm not so sure about the wagon.... *


I'm referring to a sort of "runner-up" appeal for those who would have bought sedans and who cannot get by with only two doors.

I still think it would sell well enough to justify certification. Plus, I want one.

Ever since I read this earlier today, I've been pondering how to pull it off in 2 years or so when it shows up.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I suspect that BMW will magically come up with a M3/4 when the next gen S4 comes out. Until then, they can snooze.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *I suspect that BMW will magically come up with a M3/4 when the next gen S4 comes out. Until then, they can snooze. *


So, would you rather take the sedan or the wagon?

EDIT- Holy shit... Something just ocured to me based on your S4 reference. The new A4 will be available as a coupe as well. That *could* mean a 2-door S4 this next gen. So BMW almost has to go after the high performance sedan/wagon category (which the previous S4 had a lock on since '99 after the E36 M3/4 stopped production). Hmmm....


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I'm referring to a sort of "runner-up" appeal for those who would have bought sedans and who cannot get by with only two doors.
> 
> ...


I would think a sedan would come first, and MAYBE a wagon. BMW sells the 540iT, those only sell, what, 700 a year?

how about an M3T LTW? :angel:


----------

